

Ask HN: SVN updates summary - testdrive

HN : I want to achieve the following.<p>I have checked out source code from a SVN server, which is not in my control. I would like to know whenever there are new updates available and classify those as modification, new additions etc.
Googling led me to believe "svn status --show-updates"  was the command I wa slooking for. However when I run it on the repository root, it does not gives me the A/M flags but just * in status column. Any ideas on how to get this? TIA.
======
makecheck
Since every commit (consisting of any number of files, anywhere in the tree)
changes the global repository revision, you can examine the log while at the
top level to see all changes that were made.

Try verbose mode, e.g. "cd trunk" and "svn log -r HEAD -v". You should see
additional output that lists all changed paths with the usual "M" or "A"
markers, etc. next to each. You can specify any revision number, not just
HEAD, of course.

I also recommend grabbing the whole book for Subversion, which is free online
(<http://svnbook.red-bean.com/>).

------
aneesh
Check out <http://stackoverflow.com>. Hacker News isn't a tech support site.

